# Trooper David Cunniff



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*David Cunniff*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 17, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/16/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper David Cunniff succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night when his patrol car was struck from behind by a tractor trailer at approximately 8:00 pm.

He had made a traffic stop of the speeding vehicle on the New York State Thruway, at Exit 27, and was stopped on the shoulder when the semi hit him cruiser from behind. The impact caused him to become partially ejected. He was transported to a local hospital with massive injuries but succumbed to those injuries the following day.

Trooper Cunniff had served with the New York State Police for nine years and was assigned to Troop T. He is survived by his wife and two young sons.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21890-trooper-david-cunniff#ixzz2nrJ0f9Kz


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Cunniff


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Cunniff.


----------

